
One Bitcoin Transaction Now Uses as Much Energy as Your House in a Week - glenscott1
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywbbpm/bitcoin-mining-electricity-consumption-ethereum-energy-climate-change
======
chrisbennet
Wasting energy just to create a form of currency seems morally wrong to me.
Doesn't this bother anyone?

